# Titanic - What happened in the Engine and Boiler rooms



## seeanji

Discussion thread for Titanic - What happened in the Engine and Boiler rooms. If you would like to add a comment, click the New Reply button


----------



## jerome morris

Very interesting. I'm glad someone has finally put this out for the world to read, as it seems the engine room personnel were not part of the incident, but they kept the lights burning.
I still feel a great pitty for them as when the lights finally went out for the last time they had no way of getting out.
And I have wondered as well what they must have thought when the stern broke free of the hull. My god those poor soles.


----------



## Paul_Lee

Very interesting, thank you for posting this. The order to abandon the engine room, or "all hands on deck" happened on deck fairly early on, and at least a few of the engineers were later seen on deck. They weren't all below, with no hope of escape.
Actually, the article dovetails with what I have recently written athttp://www.paullee.com/titanic/belowdecks.php


----------



## alan ward

Look up Titanica Britannica for the most complete coverage of this


----------



## alan ward

Sorry encyclopedia titanica


----------



## NiceFellow

Very nice piece. May I add some photos and info about the engineering crew?


----------



## Tmac1720

Thanks for the compliments, they are appreciated it is however just my opinion and not a statement of fact. (Scribe)


----------

